# How to feed goldfish properly?



## FlyFish (Nov 21, 2010)

How to feed goldfish properly?​
What is the best goldfish food? How many times should I feed my goldfish each day? Feeding goldfish is no easy task for a beginner. If you can grasp an understanding of the following principles that will go a long way towards helping you feed your goldfish.



What is the best goldfish food? Goldfish will eat almost anything such as cooked peas, insect larvae, fish flakes, flakes and even larvae.

Flake food often is preferred over pellet food or other types of sinking food, due to the fact that they are easier for the goldfish to see and to clean after. Food that floats on the top of the water is easier for the goldfish to find and easier to clean up. But just flake foods are not a good choice at all because they are not nutritionally balanced enough for your goldfish, and they are messy.

It is better to offer several small feedings rather than a single large feeding. The processed food available at pet stores include: Pellet food, Frozen food, Flake food, Homemade food, etc.

How many times should I feed my goldfish each day? Once a day, just 1 or 2 times is enough. Just how much they will eat in a few minutes without a lot accumulating on the bottom of the aquarium.

A good rule of thumb is to only feed as much as the size of the goldfish’s eye. If you overfeed them, they will eat it all and get poorly. Too much food will get the water all dirty. A good idea is the floating feed ring, which will keep all the food in one place so the goldfish know exactly where to find the food.

You can also put some plants in there, it will oxygenate the water and goldfish can nibble the leaves if they're a bit hungry after the feed without eating too much. Almost all healthy fish can go a week without food.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Erm... Goldfish shouldn't have floating foods much. It's quite common for them to have swim bladder issues because they ingest air with food with the eat from the surface.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Soak flakes for a minute or two in a cup of tank water then pour them in. Sinking goldfish pellets are also a good staple. They'll also eat fresh vegetables such as zucchini and broccoli.


----------



## FlyFish (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. For the feeding of goldfish, important tips to avoid over-feeding. Remember that too much a part of the fish tank maintenance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

goldfish do not have stomachs that normally would process and store foods for a short time...so they really do need to be fed several small feedings each day...
occasional floating foods are ok but best to feed almost all sinking foods..


----------



## Lehman111 (Dec 3, 2012)

Go onward and feed him a bit of meals every day and see if he goes for it. If he will not, take the unwanted meals out of the container. Your gold fish will be stiffing its spend, and will not come out until it is effectively hard.just keep providing until he chooses to take you up on it.


----------



## samairawtsn (Mar 19, 2013)

Overfeeding is also a big problem so Don't overfeed their pet goldfishes.it can be harmful for your Gold fishes.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Also, it is very important to feed goldfish food made especially for goldfish, not just any old tropical fish food. Goldfish have nutritional needs that are quite different than tropicals, and while it may not seem a big deal, feeding the wrong food can ultimately cause serious health issues, like fatal constipation. Yep, fatal constpation. Without enoigh roughage, they can blow up like a baloon and that's never good. Peas help with that, but not always.


----------

